# Yamaha RGX112



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Geez pretty soon I'll be starting a post about too many guitars...LOL

just got a body and neck for an 87 RGX112
body is in good shape but empty
neck needs fretboard refinish...looks like someone varnished? and its coming off..needs some fret work on top 2
neck fits real well.
got trem bridge and springs, and orig 2 pots (no knobs) missing 5way switch
have centre orig single coil p-up needs neck single coil p-up and bridge humbucker p-up

having very little invested have 2 questions:
1) is this git worth the $ and effort
2) where to get parts that will fit with out too much BS

any help appreciated.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

well
had a 5 way "strat" switch and the rectangle strat back plate for another guitar that i am slowly redoing and low and behold they both line up with the existing holes in the body....pots, knobs, pickups are going to be $200 min....
again any opinions appreciated..
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

LOL... what a coincidence.

I've been trying to sell a Yamaha RGX112... it's from 1989 and though it's cool it's just not my style... the pointy Jacksonesque headstock is what kills it for me. I bought it anyway because it's in good shape and I thought I might make a project guitar of it but decided I'd be better off pursuing other stuff. If I was going to keep it, I would want to strip the neck to bring out the mahogany and then I'd probably want to change the colour of the body. Nice neck though - Bubinga fretboard, 24 frets.

After two or three misfires on CL, I'm finally selling it tonight. As to whether or not it's worth working on, I'm of the opinion that Yamaha makes some very solid stuff and has been doing so for years. Mine's missing the whammy bar but that was never a deal-breaker for me. I was captivated by the relatively good shape she's in for a nearly 20 year old guitar.

But heck... a month ago I'd never even heard of a Yamaha RGX112... the very name suggests Ibanez to me. Probably that was deliberate? They're both metal guitars, although the Yamaha has a conventional tremelo, not a FR or Edge type.

*Edit:* Riff, check your PMs.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Maxer
that is the twin to mine. pm sent.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Cool, RIFF. Cheers.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a black 112 im going to be freshening up as well....

doing the SRV crazy glue neck treatment, new mighty mite electronics, floyd, and knobs, and setting it up and she will be a cool little shredder...


----------

